# Newly qualified Nurse in Abu Dhabi!!!



## King Charlie

Hello all,

I have an interview for a position in Abu Dhabi, that offers a decent enough salary, accomodation, schooling etc etc. 
Myself and my wife are very excited about the possibility of moving over to Abu Dhabi, the only sticking point is:

My wife is a newly qualified nurse. Will she be able to find work as all of the advertised jobs we have seen require a minimum of 2 years experience?

If there are any nurses out there who could pass on any advice, agency addresses etc, we would be very grateful.

Kind Regards

King Charlie


----------



## King Charlie

Anyone?


----------



## Roadworrier

King Charlie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have an interview for a position in Abu Dhabi, that offers a decent enough salary, accomodation, schooling etc etc.
> Myself and my wife are very excited about the possibility of moving over to Abu Dhabi, the only sticking point is:
> 
> My wife is a newly qualified nurse. Will she be able to find work as all of the advertised jobs we have seen require a minimum of 2 years experience?
> 
> If there are any nurses out there who could pass on any advice, agency addresses etc, we would be very grateful.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> King Charlie


Wish I could give you some encouragement, but you hear little here because it is largely bad news for healthcare professionals.

If she is an RN, may be some opportunities - but unless she is highly experienced as the head of a department somewhere, the opportunities tend to be low paying, and often they will specifically ask for Filipinos or South Asians (who apparently will work for nothing and do not imagine people can make more money doing this work in other countries), and will require HAAD or DHA certification. 

And all for salaries that are often only in the AED 5000-8000 monthly range, and requiring you to work 200 hours monthly for that amount. My wife was a nursing assistant in the states with 25+ years experience, and her and a few people she has met who were in the same profession in the UK or US simply do not work. There were at least 30 CV's we either distributed in person or sent for online positions, and not one single solitary callback or response. I have also been told by another acquaintence who works at American Hospital in Dubai (wife of a colleague of mine) that most nursing positions are word of mouth, resulting in hirings of sisters, cousins, etc. "It is not a professional atmosphere" is what she told me.

That said - there are quite a few hospitals and doctors offices, many of them quite modern, so as another friend said, "the hardware is good but not the software." Don't be fooled by hospitals "Managed by Cleveland Clinic" or by Johns Hopkins. They all follow the same rules / lack thereof as the local neighborhood facilities when it comes to hiring.

Suggest you go right to the hospitals, clinics, etc. to drop the CV off and see what happens.


----------

